
PagerDuty Names Jennifer Tejada CEO - ultrasaurus
http://www.forbes.com/sites/alexkonrad/2016/07/21/pagerduty-names-jennifer-tejada-as-ceo/#3f9225d317dd
======
ChuckMcM
[ Got to confirm that Forbes has backed off a bit on their ad-blocker denial
-- interesting. ]

I met the folks at PagerDuty when Blekko was at a Berkeley recruiting meetup.
I don't recall the technical lead who I talked to but I do remember that they
had all the correct answers for the questions I posed them. At Blekko we were
pleased with the high degree of both automation and quick visibility into
problems of our ops stack. It was part of our "secret sauce" for being
operationally efficient, and the PagerDuty folks had all the same instincts.

Given this announcement, the financials mentioned in the article, I'd expect
an S-1 to drop somewhere between October and February. That would be a
positive thing both for them and tech in general.

------
scosman
PagerDuty is one of the unique companies you can hate (because it wakes you up
in the middle of the night) but also love and recommend to everyone. If you
don't have it in your stack, get it.

~~~
xando
I hate the name, the website, the logo. I hate them all. But I guess this all
my fault.

And, I agree. PageDuty is one of those terrible product ideas executed right.

Good luck guys.

~~~
stephengillie
I hate the voice that calls.

------
ameyamk
Pager duty is one of the must have 3rd party apps in pretty much every user
facing system I can think of!

The the UX side it can improve - but it's rock solid in what it does! Well
done!

------
yeukhon
I have no relation to anyone working at PageDuty. I'd like some real customer
experience (but I can't tell if you are really a customer or not). Sorry if
this is not allowed.

But why PagerDuty? I looked at it many times (especially I am an AWS customer
so at every convention I see them). I can set up an alert as email or even as
SMS message with AWS, by feeding only CRITICAL issues to the ops team. What
other features do PagerDuty offer and how did PagerDuty save your day?

~~~
realbarack
We use it at my company. I'm not intimately familiar with all the features,
but here's what I can tell you:

-It's easy to set up and manage different on-call schedules

-It's easy for someone to manage their own alert settings (e.g. I can add a bunch of different ways to be contacted, like "text me, then call me after 5 minutes if I haven't ACK'd")

-We've integrated it with our internal metrics collections systems so it's really easy to say, "page someone when ${complex_condition} happens"

-IIRC it's not particularly expensive and totally better than the overhead of setting up and managing your own alerting systems.

~~~
toomuchtodo
Exactly. Its a human intervention/alerting/escalation broker. No ops team (or
team who does ops) should be without it.

------
Kiro
OT but what's with the splash screen? I can't get pass it (Chrome, Android).
This is the second time today I've been unable to read a Forbes article. Why
do they care so much about showing me some useless quote that they risk making
the site unusable?

~~~
lokedhs
It happened to me too (Chrome, desktop), but after backing out and loading the
page again it didn't stop at the spash screen. It seems as though the first
load sets a cookie to indicate you've seen it on the first visit.

------
rmdoss
PagerDuty is the kind of cool company that I am surprised haven't been bought
yet.

After Atlassian acquired StatusPage, I can see them going after PagerDuty (or
similar) to complete their devops solution.

------
TheSwordsman
Interesting.

------
fundameen
Any time a company brings in a professional CEO it's a bad sign.

~~~
joshdickson
Yeah, really killed Google.

~~~
jimminy
You're using a mismatched understanding of experienced and professional.

Shmidt wasn't a professional CEO, he was a software engineer who worked his
way up the ladder and then took his experience as CEO to another company.

Tejada's experience seems to be all related to corporate management, and thus
is a professional CEO.

~~~
joshdickson
No, I am saying something funny, for effect, based on an ignorant stereotype
that professional CEOs never succeed.

~~~
fundameen
No one said that professional CEOs always fail. I said it's a bad sign when
one is hired. Are you arguing it's a good sign, or that tech companies do
better with non-founder managers?

~~~
joshdickson
Yes, and I am telling you that is an ignorant stereotype.

Edit: You've edited your response so many times I can't keep up. I am not
arguing any point of view. You unilaterally said that it is always a bad sign
when a company brings in an experienced CEO. That is an ignorant stereotype.
Sometimes they succeed, sometimes they fail. Sometimes it's a smart hire,
sometimes it's not. The late Dave Goldberg taking the reigns at SurveyMonkey
was an incredible turning point for the company.

~~~
kapitalx
Also in this case the CEO is staying on as CTO which is a good sign that this
is a strategic hire rather than some internal issues leading to ousting of the
CEO.

~~~
joshdickson
Founder CEO staying on as quasi CTO while professional CEOs are brought in?
Nobody tell OP about what Larry Ellison's done with Mark Hurd and Safra Catz.

------
masters3d
I thought the CEO was on the list for pager duty.

